# Trail cams for a bear hunt?



## redfrog (Jan 10, 2013)

So I have a few older cheap trail cams but for my bear hunt I would like to upgrade to something that is more night time friendly. I'm looking for some suggestions on cameras. I don't want to pay a bunch but I need something that is lockable and bear secure. Any suggestion?


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

I think Leaf River has the best concept for securing the camera to the tree. They aren't very safe from bears though. I've got one that the bears broke the infra red illuminator, aka flash. My nephew has had two of them damaged by bears. A real issue is the thing can only handle a 2 Gig SD card.

Bought a new Bushnell HD Max that has "black" infra red. But it is a step backwards as far as securing it to the tree. And the bear box is probably just a little bit safer than nothing at all. I know a guy who had one stolen out of a bear box.

I prefer to use video. Pictures only tell part of the story.


----------



## archerben (Sep 14, 2007)

I prefer the white flash cameras for bear hunting. With the infrared, you don't get to see color at night (or at all depending on the model). For deer/elk that's not really an issue, but with multiple bears it can get tough to identify different bears with black/white pics. I've never seen a flash negatively affect a bear bait, and I have literally thousands of pictures of bears on bait.


----------



## Nalgi (Apr 16, 2010)

Im happy with my Wild View. Ive had bears eat other cameras but they don't seem to like the Wildview with the Theft lock

Look for sales I got some for $60/ea


----------

